# News On Bella



## bella2013 (Aug 10, 2012)

So, yesterday our vet called me and said that he had an opening come up for Bella to be spayed this morning. So, I said yes and scheduled her to be spayed this morning. She got to come home late this afternoon and she's tired and has wanted to mostly lay around and cuddle. She seems like she's been in a bit of pain, but she's been pretty calm and not distressed. I chose not to give her pain meds because the pain meds that our vet issues have had a few bad experiences in a few of my friend's spays. One in particular caused a friend's husky to bite her son. So, I chose to just take it easy on her and let her recooperate on her own and at her own rate. When she was weighed this morning she weighed 2.7 lbs. Not too shabby for the runt of the litter at 8 months...she's picking up weight a little bit at a time and it will only get better once I get her better food.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Well done & wise move re pain meds - I didn't give any to my x 4 when they were done, so many valid reasons to avoid them imo.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Well done & wise move re pain meds - I didn't give any to my x 4 when they were done, so many valid reasons to avoid them imo.


It's different with boys and girls though, it's much more invasive surgery for the girls. Ax was fine with no pain meds but Chloe was in pain and cried out when she had to bear down to poop so I was glad to have the pain meds for her.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 10, 2012)

So far Bella hasn't had any problems or had any distress when pooping. Maybe my little girl is just a trooper and has a high pain threshold like her momma  But, on the bright side, I'm also trying to get her started on maybe some Ziwipeak, depending on how expensive it is and then I'm also upgrading her kibble to a much better choice. I'm sure she's thanking her lucky stars that she found us. She's so spoiled and she loves it. I love it how she just loves to cuddle and wherever I'm at she's not far behind.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

ZiwiPeak is pricey (for me about $25 per month per dog) but so worth it for the health benefits. You will only have to feed her a tiny amount since she's so small so a bag will last her ages. If you suppliment with some raw meals it will bring your total feeding cost down too. Mine have ZP for breakfast and a few squares of ZP mixed with either raw pork mince or turkey mince for dinner which is always about $4 per lb at my supermarket and I get about 18 serves per pound so it's really inexpensive. I also give them some offcuts from whatever i'm preparing for dinner if it's suitable (salmon fillet, chicken thigh etc). Mine love fish so i'm thinking of getting them some cheap fish such as pilchards to add a bit more variety too.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm glad to read this post. Bonnie is going to be spayed when she is 6 months---next month. She is so tiny, but I think Bella is smaller. She was 2.6#'s 2 weeks ago, so should be close to 3#'s when she is spayed.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 10, 2012)

So Bella's appetite has already increased from what it was even before she had her surgery yesterday. I've been leaving her food down for her for about 5-10 minute intervals about four times through the day. She's been eating more during the times when her food is left down than she did all day the first day she was here. She's in a much happier mood today than she was last night and is still doing well without having any pain meds.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OzChi said:


> ZiwiPeak is pricey (for me about $25 per month per dog)


That had me chuckling like Mutley .... $25 per dog per month pricey .... I sending my 2 Mastiffs down to live with you for a month - the way you feed, they'd cost you more than that per day!

Reading how much you feed has got me thinking I'm way, way over-feeding, but I always have done regardless of the animal, I like round applebums, especially on ponies & puppies lol. You get 18 feeds out of 1lb mince, crikeys moses, I reckon I should get someone else feeding mine I'm doing it ALL wrong, but the big 'un always love the left-overs


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep, I get 600g of pork mince for $4 and it makes 6 meatballs which I freeze, then I divvy up a meatball into 3 and add about a dessert spoon of ZP and that's dinner for each of my pups.

I can't imagine how much it would cost to feed a Mastiff, I've never had anything bigger than a Jack Russel!


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 10, 2012)

I can only imagine. When my family was raising German Shepherds we went through food like crazy! So, a mere $50 a month total to feed my small girl would be really reasonable when I start breaking it down and her health is more important to me than spending a few extra bucks a month. How did you guys get free samples of ZP?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I come from another mind set....having had major surgery myself and knowing how much it hurts to have large muscles cut, I give my dogs pain meds for at least 3 days post op...I would never want them to be in pain, they have never reacted adversely to pain meds...dogs are very stoic and hide pain very well, so I won't take a chance on them being uncomfortable....JMHO


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad she doing well I pray for good recovery. Amberleah lou lou Holistic girl has me give her small amount ZP in AM with her supplements and even she gets 1/2 spoonful canned Weruva with supplements. She is almost 4 lbs.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 10, 2012)

nabi said:


> I come from another mind set....having had major surgery myself and knowing how much it hurts to have large muscles cut, I give my dogs pain meds for at least 3 days post op...I would never want them to be in pain, they have never reacted adversely to pain meds...dogs are very stoic and hide pain very well, so I won't take a chance on them being uncomfortable....JMHO


I can agree with you somewhat. I, too, know how it feels to have large muscles cut. I had to have an emergency c section with my twin boys and I was cut vertically, therefore having more muscle cut than an average csection. I didn't get to go home with any pain meds but I had enough on my mind to keep the pain subsided somewhat. But, I've heard of many horror stories about dogs being mentally unstable and becoming somewhat aggressive while on these particular pain meds and I'm just not willing to risk one of my children being bitten or myself being bitten and then us having to get rid of Bella. She's not done too bad and I've kept her as comfortable as I could and she's done extremely well. She went back to the vet today for them to check her and she now weighs 2.8lbs. So, she's slowly picking up weight and they said that she's looking really good and is improving slowly but surely. Now to just keep her on the road to recovery and gaining weight.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

bella2013 said:


> I can agree with you somewhat. I, too, know how it feels to have large muscles cut. I had to have an emergency c section with my twin boys and I was cut vertically, therefore having more muscle cut than an average csection. I didn't get to go home with any pain meds but I had enough on my mind to keep the pain subsided somewhat. But, I've heard of many horror stories about dogs being mentally unstable and becoming somewhat aggressive while on these particular pain meds and I'm just not willing to risk one of my children being bitten or myself being bitten and then us having to get rid of Bella. She's not done too bad and I've kept her as comfortable as I could and she's done extremely well. She went back to the vet today for them to check her and she now weighs 2.8lbs. So, she's slowly picking up weight and they said that she's looking really good and is improving slowly but surely. Now to just keep her on the road to recovery and gaining weight.


After having like 12 surgery's I refuse to have my baby's be in pain, so I give pain med. When Amberleah had her spay I insisted on pain meds for her.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 10, 2012)

That's your decision to make and obviously you've had success with that decision. However, a few close friends of mine haven't been so lucky and IMO it's just not worth the risk to me. I know some people swear by pain meds but then again I'm doing what I think is best for my family and for Bella. She's done okay without them and no one was bitten or anything bad hasn't happened so we're all happy. It's out of the way and she won't have to experience it again. I respect everyone's decision to do what they want with their dogs but I'm just giving my personal experience and personal opinions.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

bella2013 said:


> That's your decision to make and obviously you've had success with that decision. However, a few close friends of mine haven't been so lucky and IMO it's just not worth the risk to me. I know some people swear by pain meds but then again I'm doing what I think is best for my family and for Bella. She's done okay without them and no one was bitten or anything bad hasn't happened so we're all happy. It's out of the way and she won't have to experience it again. I respect everyone's decision to do what they want with their dogs but I'm just giving my personal experience and personal opinions.


Oh yes it my decision and you have yours, there are no wrongs. All is good. I was just saying what I do.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 10, 2012)

Well unfortunately for me things aren't so good. Today I've been researching luxating patellas and watching videos of dogs who have them. Then I've paid attention more to how Bella moves. She trots just like multiple dogs I've seen with luxating patellas that only have mild cases. I'm just at a loss for words right now. I have no idea what to do being as she's only 8 months old. She's my little angel and I'm just so distraught and in tears right now.


----------

